# Is this a good deal?



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

I am looking at new tanks, but I want a long one and this site only has a 120gal long one - I was looking towards 75, etc. Anyway, the entire setup with stand, etc seems pretty reasonable in price, but with all that is included is this a good deal and are all the inclusions good?

I am a beginner so I am not sure about all the products etc.

Thanks!
http://elmersaquarium.com/H109masterkit120gal_long.htm


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I think it is a good deal. Is that just for the tank? At my LFS they sell for over 300. Also I have bought one of these new filters called smart filter. I would get 2 of the 55g ones they are really nice I just cant use the on on my 10g tell i get a diff hood. But i did take hood of for about half a day i saw my water clear up 10x better. Also what are you wanting to stock your tank with?

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...uarium-pharmaceuticals-rena-smart-filter.html


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

I plan on tetras and other freshwater fish and numerous plants. The kit comes with a couple things I don't need, such as the salt. The price $1136.99 includes everything listed on that page: tank, stand, heaters, etc. I also just priced everything out on their online store individually and it is even cheaper: $999 but no gravel etc cause I want to pick out gravel that I like and they don't really give you too many options on their online store for colors and such.

I also haven't researched too much in the way of plants yet so I don't know what I will need for them either, but first step is the tank, stand, filters, heaters, etc


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a tad of salt in my FW it seems to clear up the water alittle and they love it. I have less then a tsp. And they have been living in there for 3 months now. Well anyways. Instead of rocks might want to go with sand. Now that I see my tank I wish I went with sand. As far as plants go heck I just get what I like lol. My fish love them. As far as your lights go do you have a LFS(local fish store) You might be able to find them cheaper there. So I would check them out. What do you think about them filters?


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

I have read that salt does clear up water and a little bit doesn't hurt them, but I would only need a little bit like you said. My LFS is Petsmart, so selection is limited. I really want a nice tank at least 75gal - I was originally planning on 50 but I want bigger, call me greedy . Unfortunately Petsmart does not stock this size - and I am going to have to go with a different place anyway cause they don't ship tanks - though I don't blame them - and they are 2.5 hours away .

I don't know much about filters, so no opinions on them.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK have you looked on petsmarts website? Also let me try and find a tank that is better and cheaper for you!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/biocube.php# Have you looked at these tanks? They can be used for SW and FW fish they have 2 set up at my LFS one salt one fresh they both look amazing. but the biggest you can go is 29g.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

TheChosenTanker said:


> http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/biocube.php# Have you looked at these tanks? They can be used for SW and FW fish they have 2 set up at my LFS one salt one fresh they both look amazing. but the biggest you can go is 29g.


They are very nice tanks but unfortunately I am pretty set on a rectangular with 75 gal minimum. I may actually go with one of those for an aquarium in my living room or perhaps bedroom as they are very nice, so thanks for the link!


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

TheChosenTanker said:


> OK have you looked on petsmarts website? Also let me try and find a tank that is better and cheaper for you!


I have looked on Petsmart, the largest they go is 50 gal :-(, and pretty expensive too ~ 500/600. The thing I liked about the other site is the tank was only $260 but I haven't found a deal like that anywhere else


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK well I would look around the internet. Oceanic always has nice tanks.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/shipping/Glass_Aquarium_Listing.pdf

Seems that there are good prices here, but I was wondering if it was worth the extra $300 for the Oceanic tank over the Perfecto tank?

They are also only 1.5 hours away so well worth the drive for good prices imo

*edit* - Seems that Perfecto is not of good quality from some googling - but how about All-Glass over Oceanic - is it worth the $200 extra


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Oceanic is most likely the best brand, but All-Glass isn't bad. Most of my tanks are All-Glass including my 2 biggest 55s. I have never had a problem with them and one 55 has been running for over 3 years.

Where are you located? I'm going to assume PA since both That Pet Place and Elmers are located there. 

Check out http://www.craigslist.org for used tanks. You can save alot of money by buying a used tank and stand over a new one...especially for big tanks.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Oceanic is most likely the best brand, but All-Glass isn't bad. Most of my tanks are All-Glass including my 2 biggest 55s. I have never had a problem with them and one 55 has been running for over 3 years.
> 
> Where are you located? I'm going to assume PA since both That Pet Place and Elmers are located there.
> 
> Check out http://www.craigslist.org for used tanks. You can save alot of money by buying a used tank and stand over a new one...especially for big tanks.


I am located in PA actually and I didn't even think of Craigslist - found a new - never used - 125 gal for $235 in Harrisburg (45min) - would need to find a nice stand for it. Waiting on response from seller to see if it is still available. Thanks for the hint ;-)


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Yap that is what I have learned ALWAYS look at craigslist and do some more research on what you want.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a tank, but im not sure what brand it i. It is a 30g and is around 30-35 yeart's old with a cast iron stand. It has had no issues in it's history since made. I woul recommend it, but im not sure what brand. I will defo have to check that out!


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just ch it is a perfecto tank. I would get that then, as this one has had no problem's what so ever. Except the lighting is having minor issue's, but that is because it is over 30 years old!


----------

